# Help please- worried re baseline follicle count and risk OHSS



## emma444 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi, Please can anyone offer any advice? Driving myself mad trying find answers in other threads!   

I am 2 injections into my first IVF cycle and am worried about the number of follicles on the baseline scan. Apparently my ovaries are ' quite active' with 29 follicles. The nurse kept talking about the possiblity of OHSS and having to abandon the cycle. I want to be realistic and not get my hopes up too high if this is the likely outcome...

Anyone else had high follicle count on baseline scan? (29 seems a lot)  What sort of number is normal ? Anyone had any experience of OHSS?

Thank you ,   

xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Emma,

I believe that any amount over 20 follies is considered high risk of OHSS.  My clinic said that they like to get about 12.  I don't have more answers for you I am afraid, but speak to the clinic again if you are worried.

x


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't know if this helps, I was about to post a new thread on this but I was at risk of OHSS on my last cycle and was prescribed Cabergoline for a week after EC, which worked. It's use is new for treating OHSS, but they've found it  successful. Its looking like I'll have to use it in this cycle too as yesterday I had about 20 follicles. I'm a bit nervous about it affecting my chances of success, but I think on balance  its better than OHSS or abandoning my cycle.


----------



## annieruth (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, am on my second cycle and found out I have polycystic ovaries during the first cycle.  I was warned about OHSS too, but was absolutely fine & produced 22 eggs on the day, of which 14 fertilized. (had a day 5 embie put back then BFN, so trying again now).
Good luck, and try not to stress (easier said than done, I know)


----------



## hannah9000 (Nov 28, 2010)

Just wanted to add that I had 37 follicles at my baseline scan, they checked my E2 levels and they were at 2400. I carried on with the stimms and had another scan and blood test two days later (I was told as long as E2 levels weren't above 12,000 it was fine).
They checked my levels and all was fine. Had EC today and they got 23 eggs. Will know more about fertilisation etc on Friday. I was petrified about OHSS but it's all worked out so far. So don't fret just yet


----------



## emma444 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your posts- It sounds like high follicles does not automatically mean OHSS. 

Stacy- thanks , i will ask my clinic again when i go for the downreg scan on tue. 

Angelcakes- thank you for the info on carbergoline- i had heard of it being used for people with high prolactin so perhaps that is how they found it also helped OHSS? How far are you with this cycle ? good luck with it! 

AnnieRuth- thanks, nice to hear that may just mean get lots of eggs! 22 is great and that sounds like a good number fertilised too! Fingers crossed for this time for you!

Hannah- thank you- how are you feeling today after the egg collection? 23 eggs is amazing! Feeling more positive now. 

Thanks again, 

x


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi Emma I am having my egg collection tomorrow. Scan on Friday showed aout 25-30 follicles all a resonable size. They checked my estrodil levels for OHSS signs, but I feel fine so am really hoping I won't need the cabergoline again! Got everything crossed!


----------



## emma444 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi  angel, Good luck with your EC tomorrow. Let me know how you get on. Hopefully lots of eggs! x


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks Emma- can't believe it- I got 20 eggs. I didn't need the cabergoline which am really glad about (just one less thing to take) Feeling a bit bloaty today but am giving myself plenty of tlc, drinking lots of water and taking it easy. They rang today to say 14 have fertilised (+ 2 ify ones!)  Are you close to your EC now? Hows it going? x


----------



## emma444 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow! 14 embies- that will give you some in reserve!! Hope you aren't too sore and that they let you go on to ET! Are you in much pain? 

I had my downreg scan today all nicely downregulated! - waiting for a call to tell me which day i can start stimms......

Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------

